# Millies wolfheart



## BCDuke (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi does anyone feed Millies if you do which variety do you feed . Thanks


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I have fed it in the past. The Endurance 50/50

I would contact Millies explain your dog / activity levels etc and they will suggest the best type

https://www.millieswolfheart.co.uk/Content/5/Contact-Us


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes I feed it. My gsp has countryside mix (70:30) but also has some raw food. My english pointer has Obedience mix (70:30) also with raw added. We struggled to find one that suited him and almost gave up as he had loose poo on all the mixes we tried until the Obedience. I can't speak highly enough of the service and quality. They are extremely helpful if you phone up to ask for advice.


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

I feed both of my dogs on it! The food is great, or so I can tell from my dogs, the customer service is brilliant and it is always delivered quickly.
Riley is on riverside which suits him great, and Taza is on a mixture of farmers and salmon & veg. However I'll be switching Taza onto the obedience mix as she seems to have liked that the most from the samples I got


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

I switch between flavours.
have tried the salmon, countryside mix, obedience and our dogs love them all! 
Can't recommend them enough!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I feed the salmon one - it's a great food imo


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

I've fed the turkey and veg and now on the hunter. Hope you don't mind me asking OP but does anyone know what the benefit of feeding the different ratios are, ie is 50;50 better for weight gain/younger dogs?


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have just moved my pointer over to the Turkey and Veg variety as he's suffering terribly with itchiness at the moment and I wanted a single protein food. The collies are on the Ranger Mix but tbh I wont be buying that again as it smells like sick to me!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Leanne77 said:


> I have just moved my pointer over to the Turkey and Veg variety as he's suffering terribly with itchiness at the moment and I wanted a single protein food. The collies are on the Ranger Mix but tbh I wont be buying that again as it smells like sick to me!


Io has been on the rangers mix and I never had a sicky smell


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> Io has been on the rangers mix and I never had a sicky smell


I keep it in a large tub and when I open the lid it just stinks of puke! It smells really horrible, the Turkey and Veg doesnt though.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

bella2013 said:


> I've fed the turkey and veg and now on the hunter. Hope you don't mind me asking OP but does anyone know what the benefit of feeding the different ratios are, ie is 50;50 better for weight gain/younger dogs?


The 50:50 ones are for dogs that are very active and struggle to maintain weight.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Holly has had countryside, riverside and gamekeepers, I'm hoping to try the salmon one next.
I mainly stick to countryside, but if the salmon one suits her she will be having both.
Ted gets it as training treats, he prefers wet food.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> The 50:50 ones are for dogs that are very active and struggle to maintain weight.


I have a dog that struggles to maintain weight, even on fairly high fat kibble, but he doesnt get that much exercise really, usually an hour off lead a day with very little in between. I did wonder whether I should buy him this particular ratio but wasnt that comfortable with such a high ratio of carbs really.


----------



## BCDuke (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone . I'm feeding raw at the moment but family keep complaining about it so I'm hoping to feed a kibble along side the odd raw meal. &#128522;


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Leanne77 said:


> I have a dog that struggles to maintain weight, even on fairly high fat kibble, but he doesnt get that much exercise really, usually an hour off lead a day with very little in between. I did wonder whether I should buy him this particular ratio but wasnt that comfortable with such a high ratio of carbs really.


You could try a 60:40 to see how he does on that as the turkey one is only 75:25. I've been looking for an old thread where I asked about a similar thing so will try to find it and link it.

Found it

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...ut-kibble.html?highlight=daft+question+kibble


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

All mine started on riverside lovely coats etc but Puds my 10 year old has put on loads of weight despite having a tiny amount she seems to have really slowed down recently not sure if that's made her gain or vice versa. She did really well on her old food of which I still have a small sack so trying her on that to see if not will play with a different millies

Scout 2 year old staffie x boxer going great on riverside

Bosun 9 month old pup lost weight so he has gone onto gundig mix recommended for dogs who can't keep weight on. He has still been on it a three weeks and has at the top end of the recommended range on feeding guide and is still skinny

So like it but a few teething problems getting right amounts and mix for three diff dogs. Cust service v good


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

we are on agility 50/50 having to up allowance as hes not keeping his weight on ,brilliant company to deal with .and no hes not climbing the walls with excess energy has bags of stamina when out working tho


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Used countryside and riverside now swapped due to cost but must say fantastic kibble i noticed the difference within a short time with output and condition.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

All 3 of mine are on the Countryside mix..

That's the one they've all done the best on.


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

Had my 3 JRT's on Ranger mix and have now swapped to Tracker mix. Both are 60:40 and both foods suited them, am just giving them a variety. After this sack is gone thinking about trying farmers mix. 
Mine look brilliant on it, definitely recommend it


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> The 50:50 ones are for dogs that are very active and struggle to maintain weight.


Thanks, I might try him on some of that then. I wouldn't say he's struggling to hold weight but is on the lean side for my liking, especially with him being so young.


----------

